

New York Times Paywall is only for Windows? - Rhapso

Ok, I have recent run across quite the oddity. There are a bunch of links to the New York Times Website on Hacker News lately (thanks donohoe) and whenever I try and click on them on my windows laptop (chrome) I get stopped by a paywall login thing. However, when I try this with my Ubuntu Netbook, It just opens up articles without bothering to make me sign up. Anybody have an explanation for this odd behavior or notice it also?
======
donohoe
You're welcome.

First, there is no Times paywall... yet. It's due to launch start of next
year.

After viewing 8 (?) or so articles on the NYT site you're asked to log-in.
That's it. Clearing cookies will reset this. If that doesn't help then it's
some other quirk.

Any pay wall will not be OS or browser specific.

Hope that helps. Let me know if clearing cookies does the trick...

~~~
Rhapso
aha! I had fallen victim to the classic correlation != causation fallacy. Your
fix works. It turns out that the bit that mattered was not the OS, but in fact
the type of computer (I read less on my net-book and thus it had not hit the
8? page limit)

------
thesethings
I have two Ubuntu boxes I'm using today, one Hardy, one Lucid. I'm getting the
usual paywall/regwwall pattern:

If it's a same-day article, I can click through. If it's older, I have to
login, or do the search-through-google-news-trick, which lets you click-
through w/out paywall/regwall.

I'm using Chromium and Iceape.

------
mukyu
If you have a referer from Google they will serve you pages. Google for the
article's headline + inurl:pagewanted=all or fake the referer. You can also
use an account from bugmenot.com.

